

Make libart the default runtime - bbzealot
https://android.googlesource.com/platform/build/+/08d410f53249c18d752f56a881ed2335403080d4%5E!/#

======
ahomescu1
I've been using ART ever since KitKat came out for the Nexus 4, and have had
no problems with it. It seems pretty stable.

~~~
pkulak
But are there benefits?

~~~
sp332
Apps should start faster, since they don't have to wait for the VM to identify
hotspots and JIT them. This should also lead to reduced memory usage overall.

~~~
twotwotwo
I'd guess ahead-of-time compilation means they can "afford" slower compilation
times (i.e., a slow compile won't disrupt the flow of user in an app). And
that would give them room to do more optimization. But that's totally a guess.

------
X-Istence
What does this mean? What is libart?

~~~
th0br0
[http://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/art.html](http://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/art.html)

and [http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/11/06/meet-art-
part-1-the-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/11/06/meet-art-part-1-the-
new-super-fast-android-runtime-google-has-been-working-on-in-secret-for-
over-2-years-debuts-in-kitkat/)

------
gw
I hope this only applies to apps targeting the next API version. As of now,
Clojure apps have issues with ART:

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/clojure-
android/J4cxkMRW2QA/...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/clojure-
android/J4cxkMRW2QA/GcLbdvoFep4J)

------
samspenc
Wow this is fantastic. Does it mean the next version of Android will have ART
enabled by default?

